
Show HN: Tunable Noisy Channels for SrsLTE Based on ZeroMQ - iftnt
https://github.com/ifTNT/cafemq
======
iftnt
Hello everyone, this tool can simulate multiple noisy channel on srsLTE aims
to provide a tunable radio environment for researchers and students. Hope you
like it!

